# Best digital camera



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

What would be the best digicam that suits a woman who a taste of taking photos candidly that is also quite handy? Please help me decide what's best for her.


----------



## Ensuing Coo (Jan 13, 2009)

I think you should go with Nikon - CoolPix, Here is a link to there site, You can find what CoolPix is right for her.
http://www.nikon-coolpix.com/e/index2.html#


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

that S230 looked like the ideal for a ladies handbag whilst the P6000 looked like something I would love to have in my bag .. but then due to feeling somewhat sick with envy, I stopped looking after checking out just those two !!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

If money's an factor here (which I'm sure it is), my girlfriend just got a new camera for Christmas and it's pretty good.

It cost around 200$ and had all the best features. When I see her today, I'll get the model name for you.


----------



## gemma16 (Apr 21, 2009)

plz inform what is model number of this camera.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here. I think that's the exact one, not sure. My girlfriend's so clumsy she lost the back case to here's that had the model # on it. But that looks and sounds like the one she has.


----------



## gemma16 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok, thanks


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you like that one?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It is a camcorder not a digital camera - Remember this forum is for Photograpy not videoing.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can take pictures with it. VERY high quality ones too, I have some on my computer from that camera that are.. just.. "wow".


----------



## stephrules2008 (May 31, 2009)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ28


----------

